# What age to stop using a Large Breed Puppy food?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey,
I was just wondering how long you can keep using a "Large Breed Puppy" food for a GSD-- when should you switch to an adult food if you're using one? 1 year old? 2?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Depends My vet told me it was ok when Brady was 6 months 
(he was eating the adult stuff anyway) Missy was on adult


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Depends on what type of LB Puppy food you're using and what you're thinking of moving too.

If you're using say Orjien LB Puppy food and going to go grainless, you want to wait until the pup is at least a year old. 

If you're not going to go grainless....well you'll get a lot of different opinions







the food thing is a never ending wash of opinions!

Dante got adult food from the time I brought him home at 4.5 months


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Depends on what type of LB Puppy food you're using and what you're thinking of moving too.
> 
> If you're using say Orjien LB Puppy food and going to go grainless, you want to wait until the pup is at least a year old.
> 
> ...












Siren (Actualy all of my dogs) have been on adult food since they were 8 or 9 weeks old. 

I would read a bunch of the previous posts, especially in the puppy section and make up your own mind. Because as Barb said, you will get a LOT of different opinions, and there really is no "right" answer.

Also wanted to add that I DON'T feed a grain free kibble. If I DID I wouldn't change to "adult" until at least 12 months.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse moved off puppy food and onto adult at 4 months


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

We are feeding Orjien LB Puppy food, and plan on going to Orjien Adult at 12 months.
The Orjien bag shows changing to Adult at 14 months for dogs in the GSD weight category.


----------



## Arobryn (Nov 1, 2007)

What's wrong with a grainless diet for a pup? Do pups need the grains? And adults don't?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The problem with the grain-free kibbles is that they are often too high in calcium and phosphorus for large breed puppies. The Orijen LBP food is an exception.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

me and my dog love Orijen LBP its prolly the best out there IMO


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i used orijen's large breed puppy food til my pup was about 10 mos old, then i switched to the adult formula; he's done very well, as have all of my dogs who i'd switched to orijen some time ago; it is w/o a doubt an excellent food and the results are obvious

even my tiny minpin has done well on it; she's gone from looking like an engorged tick on legs to a svelt little girl; energy levels for all are great; coats have never looked better; and Mr. Allergy himself is doing much better, to the point that he no longer gets allergy shots

i'm very please w/orijen; it's not cheap, but it's worth every penny to me


----------

